# Washer Trick



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

I know that this topic has already been discussed, but when doing the washer thing with your exhaust to make it sound louder, will doing this throw anytype of engine code or anything like that? Will i hinder performance or maybe increase it. Or will it just make things louder and everything else stay the same. Thank you in advance. Oh and if possible, does anyone have any pictures of how to do this and where to do it at.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Are you talking about running water down your tail pipe to loosen the baffling/fibreglass in the mufflers?


----------



## Laguna (May 20, 2007)

I think he means like actual washers as in the metal ones....don't know.


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

There is a real good wright up on this with pics over on LS1.


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

on the 05-06 do this jack up the rear of the car go under it take the 2 bolts off each side where the mufflers are then on the frount of the mufflers you will see 2 clips on each side take those off then pull off both mufflers and there ya go instant bada$$ arty:


----------

